# Old Kitchen, New Kitchen



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So this is what I've been doing the past four weeks. This is the teardown, you can still see part of the old cabinets on the right.





  








2013-10-24 07.15.00.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








The subfloor needed to be repaired. This is laminate flooring from Lowe's. 10mm thick.





  








2013-10-26 19.18.51.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








The hood and some cabinets from Ikea are up. I had to tear out the wall to install bracing for the hood and repair the soffit.





  








2013-11-06 17.15.26.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








Coved edge butcher block counter top from Michigan Maple. This is Heidi's baking and pastry side.





  








2013-11-11 13.27.21.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








This is my side, the saucier side,  Pun intended.





  








2013-11-14 11.42.06.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








This is an Ikea kitchen cart I bought for $20 at a garage sale. I put a new butcher block countertop on it. This is my rough and tumble workspace.





  








2013-11-16 09.23.36.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








The refrigerator. We ordered a Frigidaire fridge only and a not quite so matching freezer which we put in the pantry. The baker's countertop is attached to yet another Ikea cabinet.





  








2013-11-16 09.25.37.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








Ikea cabinet with extended butcher block countertop. I built the book case to fit.





  








2013-11-16 09.26.58.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








Heidi made a piece of art for the kitchen.





  








2013-11-17 21.09.19.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








Testing. Yes, that counter is sturdy enough for the wine. 





  








2013-11-20 17.48.37.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013








The sink, almost forgot the sink side. Another Ikea sink.





  








2013-11-21 10.19.23.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 21, 2013


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh man, that is fabulous! That's what my kitchen wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Looks good.


----------

